# State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

I've been keeping track mentally of all the lemon replacements and trials and tribulations that have been written about here, and it strikes me that we haven't had a poll about it. Sample size should be up there by now. In fact, notwithstanding our conclusion from a while back that there's no statistically supported prevalence of lemons with low VINs, it's obvious that a lot of people who signed up to this forum early on (a group selected for enthusiasm, not for prior problems) have had their cars replaced. I won't try to repeat the VIN correlation issue, but let's simply ask whether your buyback or replacement experience has been ok.
If you're in the process of negotiation right now, please wait until the issue has resolved one way or another before you vote. I'll give this one a bump every so often so people see it.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (sciencegeek)*

I don't have stats yet, but I'll be pursuing the lemon law soon on my vehicle. VW still can't fix the buzzing in my radio, and I don't event want to talk about tire wear, air suspension, etc.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

bump for the citrus fruit among us


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

6 lemons so far ... sorry about the bumps, but polls don't stay up any more by people just voting.
if you've voted already, or if you're about to vote, how about posting a short note?


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (aircooled)*

My experience was very positive. A new V8 engine in my 900 mile TREG is a big problem. After that everything worked with issue. At the time I was given the choice for buyback or replacement, JD Powers came out with the 03 ratings. I loved the TREG but just couldn't roll the dice on the POTENTIAL problems down the road. I was already questioning the quality factor and then being given the opportunity for a buyback was a no brainer for me. I took the money and haven't looked back. Since there was no other vehicle that I was interested in, I bought my wife a car and now I drive hers. 
I think that in a year there will be more SUV's that will have great features and possibly a hybrid engine which would definately be cool. Life is just too short to have many problems with such a large ticket item. And its not like the TREG is cheap and that you can't expect a good quality vehicle. My TREG was MSRP'd @ 54.5K. Just too expensive for not being not quality. Yes it had cool features but my time has a value to it and so does not having stress.
VW was great with everything. My problems happened early. I think that most lemon laws are 12 months or 12,000 miles whichever is first. If you're having problems, know what your state laws and documnet everything no matter how seemingly simple it is. Because weeks/months down the road, you will need to remember what was said when.
GOOD LUCK.
Aircooled-aren't you well beyond the 12K/12 month cutoff. Does Magnuson-Moss not have limitations like the Colorado lemon law?
oh, BTW, VWoA voluntarily made the offer for the buyback. No attorney and no Colorado lemon law filings. But I did clearly explain that I would procede if things were not handled to my satisfaction.







I am a happy camper and haven't looked back, although I check in here every now and then to see what the latest issues are.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (Silver Fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Fox* »_... although I check in here every now and then to see what the latest issues are. 

Silver does miss his egg ... and us.








Keep checking in, it's good for us to get the perspective. This forum is bimodal, after all: people bitching and people loving it (with an intersection of people who bitch but still love the car).


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (sciencegeek)*

Yeah, I'm in the 'bitching, but loving it' catagory.
SilverFox, I have not seen a limitation of milage in the Colorado lemon law statutes, but I will look at it very closely.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_I don't have stats yet, but I'll be pursuing the lemon law soon on my vehicle. VW still can't fix the buzzing in my radio, and I don't event want to talk about tire wear, air suspension, etc.

That's one of the main reasons I went with a stripper! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (TCinOC)*

It is a good reason, for sure. That's how I usually think about it, too. It's just that I COULDN'T PASS ON THE AIR SUSPENSION .... aahhh. I'm hoping those things are well-built.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (sciencegeek)*

Air is awesome. I don't think I can go back to steel ever again.
*Question to those who took the replacement option:*
Did you get the exact same vehicle? Did you get additional features? Did VW eat the cost of those additional features?


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (xplay)*

Yeah we'll see after the warranty is expired and the shocking news about how much it will cost to repair/replace air suspension.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (TCinOC)*

I think the air suspension has proven pretty reliable in the allroad. I had those same initial concerns and checked on Audi forums. I couldn't find many issues.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (TCinOC)*

I was not impressed with the steel suspension (too much lean in the corners) and I always had the intent to go off-road, so air was the only way to go.
if I get another Touareg (in a buyback, or out of pocket), it will have air, otherwise I am not interested in the Touareg. I'll buy a sedan that handles well and buy a beater Jeep to do my four wheeling in.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (aircooled)*

Air is one of the components I have *not* had problems with. Compare that to the transmission, 4Xmotion (differential), and battery drain--all things that you'd never even think would be a problem on a car built in 2003 or 2004 and you find out why things are just so counterintuitive with this whole experience








I'm totally spoiled on air. It's the only way to ride, on or off road.


----------



## jsewell (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (sciencegeek)*

Here's my Touareg replacement chronology. I'm willing to make the PDFs available to anyone who wants to see them.
Touareg purchased from West Broad Volkswagen Audi in Richmond, VA on June 30, 2003.
27 January 2004
I notified West Broad Volkswagen Audi by facsimile and hand-delivered letter that this Touareg was in a state of warranty nonconformity due to a transmission problem. See exhibit “Letter re VW service 1.pdf”. The problem manifests as a binding in the drive train during low-speed turns, which significantly impairs the use, market value, and safety of this vehicle. West Broad Volkswagen Audi asked that I bring the Touareg in for service on February 16, 2004.
16 February 2004
I brought the Touareg in for service and verbally described the transmission problem to the service advisor (Danny _______) and the technician (Mitch _______) who would be working on the vehicle. Additionally, I took the technician for a ride in the vehicle and demonstrated the problem. During the test ride, the technician told me that he did observe the transmission problem.
11 March 2004
I picked up the Touareg from the West Broad Volkswagen Audi and observed that the vehicle was still in a state of warranty nonconformity due to the transmission problem. West Broad Volkswagen Audi indicated that they had ordered parts to repair the transmission problem and would notify me upon the parts’ arrival.
27 March 2004
I send another letter to West Broad Volkswagen Audi describing ongoing problems with the Touareg. See exhibit “Letter re VW service 2.pdf”
29 March 2004
I brought the Touareg in for service as per the request of West Broad Volkswagen Audi. The new service advisor, Carol ____, indicated that all of the parts needed to effect the repair had arrived and were ready to be installed.
14 April 2004
At 11:00 AM, I called Carol ____ (804.217.____). She indicated the following:
* They cannot observe the problem with water in fog lamps and therefore cannot replace the lamps. (This after Mitch had indicated to me verbally that he would order replacement lamps.)
* The front passenger door is “cracked” and needs to be replaced. They have ordered a replacement.
* They are awaiting a trim piece or seal for the front passenger door.
* They needed clarification on which switch was broken.
I indicated the following:
* The broken switch is the passenger seat heater switch.
* I am considering asking VW to buy this vehicle back because of the amount of time that it has been out of commission.
* I have a vacation scheduled from 9 May 2004 through 16 May 2004 which requires a 4WD vehicle. If the Touareg isn’t ready, other arrangements will need to be made.
Mitch Called at 11:20 AM and indicated the following:
* They have re-wired the radio. No more buzz.
* Didn’t observe water in fogs.
* Front passenger door seal keeps coming in wrong. He noticed that weld that holds the door together is cracked. They ordered a replacement door and are hoping that it will arrive today.
* Tires have been replaced.
* Differential control module has been replaced. Stepper motor hasn’t been replaced. He is going to drive it to see if this fixed the binding issue.
* Cracked wood trim has been replacement.
* The wheel lock key has been replaced. (went missing last visit)
15 April 2004
I called VW Customer Care at 800.822.8987 and spoke with Touareg specialist Michelle. She gave me the mailing address of Volkswagen Customer Care Center:
3499 West Hamlin Road
Rochester Hills, MI 48309
In order to meet the requirements of the Commonwealth of Virginia Lemon Law, I mailed a letter to Volkswagen Customer Care and my local dealer notifying them that the vehicle is in a state of warranty nonconformity. See exhibit: “Pre Buy Back letter.pdf”
16 April 2004
West Broad VW called to say car is ready. I went to pick up car. Transmission problem appears to be partially resolved. There is still some binding when turning at low speeds. This is most evident when car is cold. Wood trim to the left of steering wheel is still cracked. Cannot locate wheel lock key. Passenger front door is still misaligned. Carol _____ indicated that they are awaiting parts to fix the door and she will call me when they arrive.
* Remote control range is reduced again.
* Missing passenger side rear floor mat clip.
* Headlight indicators no longer appear on instruments.
* MFI does not retain “comfort” settings.
20 April 2004
Phone call from dealer indicating parts have arrived and are ready to be installed.
24 April 2004
I took the Touareg to the dealer to have the parts installed.
29 April 2004
My wife picked up the Touareg. The front passenger door appears to be partially fixed, but is still misaligned. I observed that some binding still occurs in the transmission during low speed turns. Remote control range is still reduced and intermittent. Missing passenger side rear floor mat clip. Headlight indicators no longer appear on instruments.
MFI does not retain “comfort” settings.
12 May 2004
The Touareg’s brakes failed while on vacation in the Outer Banks of North Carolina. When the brakes are applied, the pedal travels to the floor, and the vehicle slows down very gradually. I contacted the service manager at West Broad Volkswagen Audi, and after several conversations, he agreed to provide me with a loaner vehicle and pick up the Touareg. (note: this would be the last time I ever drove this car)
18 May 2004
I called West Broad Volkswagen Audi to inquire as to the status of the vehicle. I spoke with Carol _____, who indicated that she would check the status and call me back after lunch. She never called back, and I have since learn that she no longer works at this Volkswagen Dealer.
19 May 2004
Total days out of commission so far: 50
I called VW Customer Care (800.822.8987) and spoke with Coley I stated that I would like to pursue a buy-back of the car in accordance with the Commonwealth of Virginia Lemon Law. Coley indicated that he would escalate the request, and that I should hear back from VW in no more than 7 days from today (Before 26-May-2004).
8 June 2004
I called customer care and eventually was transferred to Julie ____ (248.754.____). She indicated that I should receive a call back from Becky ____ within the next few days. She also indicated that they had received a request to repurchase the vehicle on 3-June-2004 and that I should receive an offer letter by the end of next week.
11 June 2004
Total days out of commission so far: 71
I called Julie ____ (248.754.____) and asked for a status update. She indicated that I would receive a call today from Jason ____, who is standing in for Becky ____ to discuss a swap vs. a buy back.
Jason ____ called. I indicated to him that I would accept a swap for a newer Touareg instead of an outright buy-back.
I received a fax from Jason ____ with an offer to swap the Touareg pending a contribution of $1,800 on my part for mileage. See exhibit: “Replacement Offer 1.pdf”.
I drafted and faxed a response to the offer letter indicating that I would not contribute $1,800 (see exhibit: Response to VW Offer 1.pdf)
I received another fax from Jason ____ with a revised offer to swap the Touareg with no contribution on my part for mileage. See exhibit: “Replacement Offer 2.pdf”.
I drafted and faxed a response to the revised offer letter indicating that I would accept the offer. See exhibit: “Response to VW Offer 2.pdf”.
18 June 2004
I received a call from my local VW dealer indicating that they had located a replacement Touareg. It will be shipped from a different dealer.
26 June 2004
I picked up the replacement Touareg and left the old one with the dealer.


_Modified by jsewell at 1:55 PM 7-17-2004_


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (jsewell)*

J:
Did you get an identical Touareg or did VW ask you if you wanted to change any options, etc.?
I IM'd you about getting a copy of the PDFs.


----------



## jsewell (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (xplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xplay* »_J:
Did you get an identical Touareg or did VW ask you if you wanted to change any options, etc.?
I IM'd you about getting a copy of the PDFs.

My original Touareg had Teak leather whereas the replacement has Kristal Gray leather. Also, the replacement Touareg has hatch assist, rear sun shade, revised exhaust, different rear-seat cupholders, different side mirrors, missing engine bezel, etc. These were just a result of running production changes.
Otherwise they were identically equipped. I would have been willing to take a V10 as well. ;-)
-J


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (jsewell)*

Jason:
I'm impressed that you were able to do this yourself. I'd probably have used a lawyer. Good job, and I'm glad you stayed with the Treg clan rather than giving up on us








The reason I ask is that I would probably ask for a small handful of upgrades if I were to get a new one (I'd gladly pay the invoice difference). I bought my treg because it was 90% of what I wanted and available right away (pre Jan 04 $2k price increase). I wonder if, in the same situation, VWOA would custom order one for me if I was willing to wait. I'd also be worried about getting another "off the lot" lemon. I think I would insist on a brand new "built with extra care" one ;-)
If trends continue (I hope they don't), my treg will qualify as a lemon under WA law. The law says that any combination of nonconformities that has the car out of service for 30 days in a 30 month period (so long as the first 15 days are within the manufacturer's warranty) is subject to arbitration under the law.
Since I have had my treg for 6 months and it has been in the shop 17 calendar days (and I am waiting for a part that will need to be installed, so I'm sure to add a few days shortly), well, you get the picture. I have 2 full years to go to rack up an additional 13 days of shop time. And I'm inclined to give my treg its due time before I give up. (Heck, why not--theoretically, I might end up with a new 06 in 20 or so months... maybe they'll have a DVD nav by then







... and ideally a new transmission)
I was pretty happy before the most recent issue--toddler in one arm at 7AM on the way to daycare, then work I came down to my garage to find my vehicle completely dead. That's unacceptable.
Your 88 days of downtime are extreme, though. And it appears that many of the issues you stated were the result of incompetence at your dealer. The dealer that services my vehicle (not where I purchased) is excellent, so I consider myself lucky there.

_Quote, originally posted by *jsewell* »_
I would have been willing to take a V10 as well. ;-)
-J

hehehe... i'm sure you would










_Modified by xplay at 11:00 AM 7-18-2004_


----------



## jsewell (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (sciencegeek)*

So far, we have 13 buy-backs or replacements. Although I know that VWVortex isn't a statistically significant sampling, this does seem like a rather high number. I also wonder if anyone has actually had to resort to legal action.
In all of the cases that I've heard about, VW has acted without admitting fault, thereby eliminating the need to brand the title of the Touareg as a "lemon" or to notify subsequent buyers of the "lemon" status.
So, has anyone actually taken VW to court for their Touareg?
-J


_Modified by jsewell at 9:09 AM 7-18-2004_


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (jsewell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsewell* »_So far, we have 13 buy-backs or replacements. Although I know that VWVortex isn't a statistically significant sampling, this does seem like a rather high number. I also wonder if anyone has actually had to resort to legal action.
So, has anyone actually taken VW to court for their Touareg?]

Why not do a search for words like "lawsuit" or "suit" or "buyback lawsuit." That would reveal it quickly.


----------



## Webby (Sep 25, 2003)

A painful experience.
The dealer and importer did not play ball. Washed their hands of the issue. Wouldn't return phone calls, emails or letters. Middle management at VW Australian head quarters were not much better.
Needed a face-to-face encounter with VW head honcho at a VW social function to make progress and eventual replacement.
From a post sale, technical and PR point of view the lot of 'em failed at every level.
Whilst I continue to enjoy my replacement Treg (aside from recent warranty work re stepper motor etc) I can assure you that this will be my first and last VW.


----------



## jjacob1 (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (jsewell)*

Jason: I sent you an email to your touareg faq address. I'm also in Richmond,Va and have a Touareg lemon I'm trying to turn in. Any way you can send me copies of the pdf files referenced in your prior posting?


----------



## MWVW (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (sciencegeek)*

I had a very similar story to that of jsewel, though I didn't endure that lengthy of a process. My car was an early production car as well (June 2003) and had numerous electrical bugs. After having radio issues, TPM issues, and eventually the Sudden Treg Death Syndrome (came out and it was dead - had to be towed), they traded it with no contribution from me. The second Treg is not identical to the first, but it was my choice. All in all, I was satisfied with VW's handling of the exchange.
However ... T2 is now having some issues. The stepper motor was replaced a month or so ago, as was an air bag sensor - no big deal. When the Treg was there though, somehow the radio ceased working and they ended up taking apart the dash and the headliner. Now I have trim pieces which need to be replaced, the radio occassionally turns itself off, the NAV is acting up and the TPM no longer recognizes the rear wheels. Up until its visit to the dealer, T2 was doing great. Now I'm not so sure. I guess we'll see with this week's visit.
I'm hopeful.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (sciencegeek)*

It hasn't been a good one. For more details visit:
http://www.badtouareg.com


----------



## Vdubbtreg (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (watson007)*

After many months, I received a call from the local VWoA rep to Washington DC yesterday. I had requested a buy back/swap with customer care last Monday. He wanted to discuss a replacement. I have not gotten all the information on what the terms will be, but I will post here when I do.
Karl


_Modified by Vdubbtreg at 3:43 PM 8-3-2004_


----------



## Jack F (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (watson007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson007* »_http://www.badtouareg.com


Nice. Very nice.
Send the link to a few VW folks. Someone posted the email addresses here a while back.
VERY NICE. I think that consumers need to get a little bit more aggressive with this type of stuff and not let the manufacturers get by with a simple buyback of the voluntary nature.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (sciencegeek)*

I guess this deserves a link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1528916
NEVER take an existing car as a replacement, don't ya think? This one is OLDER than the lemon he returned


----------



## desert2ride (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (jsewell)*

i am going thruogh a very similar experience at the moment. would you share with me copies of the letters you sent to VWoA that were mentioned in your post so I have something to start from? if you would, please use my email address [email protected] thanks!!!


----------



## BayAreaTech (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (sciencegeek)*

wow.. I am a VW tech. I take pride in what i do and to be honest I hate Reading / hearing you guys going thought this. 
I know the early ones were buggy and even dealers could not get parts or info on how to repair sometimes. With all the TSB's and Service Circular (I.E. know issues) there is no reason for newly delivered Toureg to have these problems. This is just poor dealer workmanship. Even tho I do not know anyone on this board I am totally embarrassed. 
If a customer comes into the shop I work at and has problems (epically a repeat one) I know I do my best to get it fixed right and verify the repair. Sometime it it out of my control when it gets done, but usually we explain the situation to the customer and let them know what is going on.


----------



## jmferra (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (BayAreaTech)*

Thanks BayArea. I hope the other techs lurking here feel the same way.


----------



## VenetianGreenTouareg (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (jmferra)*

VW is replacing my low-VIN V6. It is around 2600, built in June 2003. ~67 days in the shop.
On service day 67, I informed my dealer that I wanted to talk to a regional rep, and on the same day I called VW Customer care where I firmly but patiently informed them I'd had enough with this car. I informed them that I wanted a replacement. I had to call dealer repeatedly to get this set up, and had to call VW a few times as well.
After about two weeks of VW not returning my calls as promised, a FedEx letter appeared, with an offer to replace my 'egg with no contribution from me. I gave the author of the letter a call, and he was apologetic, sympathetic, and all-in-all extremely helpful. I never did have to meet with the regional rep...though my dealer called me on the day I got the FedEx...they knew it was going to happen.
I will be getting my replacement, a 2005 V8 with Premium Plus Package, in about 6-7 weeks. I will be paying an upgrade fee which I believe to be extremely fair and generously low.
The deal is not done (papers are signed), but IMO VW has risen to the occasion and is doing what they need to do to rectify the situation. There is no other car out there that is appealing to me as the Touareg. I can only hope that the posts about better reliability from later-built 'eggs are true. I believe my chances of getting a plum are even higher with a 2005.
I did this without an attorney. I did have some initial coaching from jsewell. If you are patient (but firm), have a really good case, have good documentation, and stick to the facts, it can be done.
I'm sticking with the Touareg. VW/Porsche has too much invested in this vehicle to not get it right.


_Modified by VenetianGreenTouareg at 7:54 AM 9-2-2004_


----------



## yukon99 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (sciencegeek)*

I'm in the middle of negotiating a re-purchase or replacement on my V-8. Will post details once the ink is dry.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (VenetianGreenTouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VenetianGreenTouareg* »_I'm sticking with the Touareg. VW/Porsche has too much invested in this vehicle to not get it right.

Here's to an egg-devotee!







I would do the same, though it's easy for me to say as I've had a basically trouble-free egg. May the reliabiility gods smile upon you with your T2.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (desert2ride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desert2ride* »_i am going thruogh a very similar experience at the moment. would you share with me copies of the letters you sent to VWoA that were mentioned in your post so I have something to start from? if you would, please use my email address [email protected] thanks!!!

In my experience (which is not to guarantee that your experience will mirror my experience) VW arbitration reps pretty closely follow your state's lemon law policies when determining what they will provide you in terms of a replacement or buy back amount.
So, look up your state's lemon law and be prepared...
http://autopedia.com/html/HotLinks_Lemon.html
If this is in fact what VOA does I personally think it is the wrong thing to do for the customer and for VOA. If someone has a lemon it is VW's fault - not the customer's fault. As such, VW should replace the lemon vehicle with brand new vehicle or a full refund of their purchase price - NO hassles.
You can get more information at my bad Touareg.com web site as well...
http://www.badtouareg.com
Best of luck to you.


----------



## Nav400 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (sciencegeek)*

I had a paint defect (not the white spots that some have seen, but a spotted application of the metallic paint). It took a few weeks for the VW Rep to get to the dealership, but once he did they agreed to replace the car as soon as possible. I am still waiting for the replacement but it looks like from agreeing to replace the car to receiving the new one should be about one month.
Pretty painless.


----------



## Vdubbtreg (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (sciencegeek)*

I finally voted. After waiting almost two months, I received my new 2005 Touareg last night. The replacment process was not that bad, however, it took a long time. Once VWoA made the decision to replace, there was very little inventory on V6's. I specifically asked for a later model 04 since most of the problems I had experinced were fixed throughout the model year. They did not have any left in the port. So I was offered a 05. They arrived. Then VW had a 'price hold' on the 05. Another week ... then trying to find one that had the same options as mine ... another week. I was tired of waiting so I oped to get one with out the TPS since that is not standard now.
I am happy that I have a new one with the color config I orginally wanted. Too early to tell if all is well. I have a total of 30 miles on it right now.


----------



## lamontlawyer (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (sciencegeek)*

Ok, so i am in the final stage of buyback and it has been simple and easier than i imagined...they offered a new one instead, but I DONT THINK VW has done enough with the 05's to fix the crappy A/C and some other items that are pet peeves of mine on a $46K car...so i am opting for buyout...they are only docking me $380 for mileage...I probably should have argued that, but didn't want to deal with it...I am an attorney, so maybe they choose to make it easy for me rather than to get in a legal battle...


----------



## Jack F (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (lamontlawyer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lamontlawyer* »_I am an attorney, so maybe they choose to make it easy for me rather than to get in a legal battle...









So since you're an attorney they docked you for the miles. Interesting how that works. Mine was bought back and when i delivered to them on the last day I had about 2500 miles.
How many miles did you have?
I think more folks should opt for the buyback and then maybe, just maybe, VW would reassess a few things from their end. I was just happy to get out of the whole experience.
Good luck. What are you going to buy?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (Jack F)*

bump for gina_and_ron


----------



## mrod1975 (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (Vdubbtreg)*

any 2005s bought-back or replaced?


----------



## gina and ron (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (lamontlawyer)*

any advice for me? my request to vw to buyback my 04 treg has been turned down after 9 trips and 33 days in the shop, for a vehicle that i have owned since may. i am sitting on some problems now, because i can barely stand another trip to the dealer. i would appreciate any help.
thanks


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (gina and ron)*

Time to hire an attorney!!!


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (TREGinginCO)*

Any buybacks out there that have not voted. 
I know this is an older post but it is the best one I could find without starting a new one. At this time I'm very concerned about my Touareg and have asked VW for a buyback.


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (jsewell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsewell* »_So far, we have 13 buy-backs or replacements. Although I know that VWVortex isn't a statistically significant sampling, this does seem like a rather high number. I also wonder if anyone has actually had to resort to legal action.
<SNIP>
So, has anyone actually taken VW to court for their Touareg?
-J
_Modified by jsewell at 9:09 AM 7-18-2004_

My court date is set for March, 2006 in Philadelphia.


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (sciencegeek)*

My early (9XXX) VIN 05 V8 was replaced by a later VIN (7XXXX) 05 V8.
VW and my dealer agreed that my episodes were not representative of a quality vehicle and should not be endured by a customer who spends good money in good faith. 2 thumbs up for these folks.
1100 miles...did not start....TSB for ground cable 
7100....system fault workshop error...replaced main battery cable
7500...main fuel pump failure while travleing at 80mph.
At each episode, I calmly expressed my consternation and disappointment to the dealer owner and worked with service mgr to understand issues.
After fuel pump failure, I reached the end of the rope...no more Touareg regardless of financial loss, my pride, how much I was expecting from this purchase...whatever. I was done with VW Auto Group.
I met with VW Zone mgr. Very empathic and professional. At best, I figured I could hope to get my equity out of it and walk away friends. At worst, VW could have said "That's why there is a warranty". 
VW offered to replace with an 05...no questions. The only option I gave up was locking rear differential. VW did not force me into the car...I could have deferred and selected another model...but this one was fine..and had a Teak interior to replace the lovely, yet hard to keep clean Pure Beige. 
I was also impressed that VW did what they call an "asset transfer" within VW credit....totally painless..swap of VINs on new title and monthly payment coupon....so my payments, equity etc. continued even though the ride was new.
Net net was a newer Touareg and 10K of wear and tear absorbed by VWoA. I figure this action on VW's part to be worth about 10% of the 50K+ purchase price. Pretty nice. Certainly reasonable.
Changes in VIN production? Better side mirror housings...to correct reported side mirror whistling, P Scorpion Zero over Conti 4x4 (improved IMHO), DVD vs CD Nav...much improved over multi-CD set up (although no in-dash CD feature is pretty dumb), some changes to MFI and radio controls. I hear different noises etc...I am hyper sensitive to any repeats of Touareg #1, but the car definitely seems better built.
Delivery quality was okay...I have a punch list of things to address...no hitch plug, no hood liner (under engine hood) and a couple other things...but the new ride feels better, drives more smoothly, and still is the right SUV for my purposes. 
VW and my dealer are alright. The perfect car has yet to be made by anyone. The measure of a company is what they do when sh*t happens. In my case, VW did the right thing.
cheers


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (Jimbuffalo)*

Jim,
Great write-up! I'm glad to hear VW took care of you... I think they're really trying to make things right with owners.
"Aircooled" is going to be starting his buyback process and I'm hoping he gets to experience the great side of VW, just as you and I have.
By the way, you're in Chautauqua Lake, NY?? We had family friends who lived there and I visited there quite a bit as a child... only great memories and a beautiful place.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (TREGinginCO)*

It has begun. Car is stuck in the shop with 4wd problems. I had the center diff lock up on me at highway speed in the corners. Fun.


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

I ended up selecting to go thru lawyer route after VWoA rejected my request for a buy-back/swap.
4 visits to correct Brake Assist Workshop warnings/binding. Been thru 3 stepper motors and 2 Control Modules and still the same.
I hope this clears up asap.
SSP.


_Modified by SSP at 7:35 AM 9-9-2005_


----------



## Grvlguy (Oct 2, 2003)

Just sent my buy back letter and will let you know my experience!


----------



## NMoore (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re:*

Painless, like a winning lottery ticket in my case. They ordered me a new 2006 about two weeks ago, after offering me a new car in late May. I think they checked around after each shipment since then for an available identical one, but never located quite the right one.
We bought a 2004 V8/PPS on July 3, 2003 the day after the launch. The only fault that ever stopped me driving the car, was one single day when it emerged that the amp for stereo stopped powering down when the key was pulled and drained the battery--oddly enough I have a very early 996 that did the same thing. No big deal, jumped it and fixed after one day.
At the service intervals changed a couple of wood trims for cracked lacquer, stuffed some felt in the instrument shroud, new stepper motor, key antenna fixes, and over time pretty much every component in the TPMS as those parts were improved. In other words, neither more nor less than one should expect on a complex first year vehicle.
Earlier this year the KESSY system started to intermittently fail to recognize that it was installed on the car. That is, no "key not detected" on the screen, no opening or locking from the outside door handles, nothing. Reported the intermittent problem at 24,011 miles and got the car back working, but with the INCREDIBLY irritating new 2005 controller with the ignition key height test.
For about two days, then back to intermittent. Back to dealer, this time they offered me a rental SUV so they could work on it for a few days--fine by me, and my 4-year old daughter loved the "tipsy way back" third row seat. Parenthetically, they have offered me a loaner car various other times to work on the car, but we normally don't need it and this adds a lot of bother since BART is right there.
This time they--and I will point out "they" is Dirito Brothers in Walnut Creek--had changed out every part in that system with "known good" ones from a brand new 2005. Worked when I picked it up, failed when I got home.
After this--possibly before, it has been a while--one false start when the tech says it works, but naturally quits once it's out of his shop. Fortunately right in their parking lot, this time. So the VW Zone technical guy gets scheduled to check it out. Ultimately VW Zone tech guy checks out the car himself, acknowledges there are two other cars worldwide with the same issue including one teardown at the factory ((anyone know if this is true?)), acknowledges there is no known fix. The Dirito service people begin dilligently documenting everything, trouble ticket open 43 days.
Dirito advises me to to turn the problem over to VW Customer Service and "tell them what you want." At that point I was becoming accustomed to using the buttons on the key fobs again, as on most every other car in the world, only actually furious (livid) about the ignition switch height test. Some weeks later KESSY quit for good.
So I notified VW over the web, and asked them how to proceed. I did _not_ say what I wanted, since in any negotiation the first one to name a price usually loses. And I wasn't really sure what to ask for. I even interviewed my friends at Range Rover service (everyone with a Land Rover knows the service people like family--talk about job security) during my weekly visit what I ought to do about this sort of warranty claim. They have their share of "can't fix it" problems since BMW never has coughed up a lot of technical stuff on the motors they sell to Ford. They figured having the manufacturer pick up a few payments while they worked on the issue was about right. There are no payments, but this did not seem unreasonable, although I had a major concern about diminshed value if and when I decided to sell. 
After the standard two day interval, some poor soul in a call center (sounded like Minnesota) who is probably not allowed to order pencils herself, called to ask me please do not take the car back to the dealer again, and what did I want VW to do? _Fix it, or tell what me we have to do to proceed. _
New email to VW, pointing out this was my fourth VW purchase in five years--2 Beetle upgrades--_and call me back with answers not questions, you idgits!!_ After this I get a call back informing me the problem has been escalated, and much more importantly, I start to get a call once every week saying "nothing much new, still getting all of the paperwork together from Dirito and Zone, just letting you know we actually are working on it." Cool, I am not mad anymore, but you know even if a dog did start the car it would still be in park with the e-brake on. And my daughter can't reach the brakes and the shifter at the same time, there is not a problem cured by her also not being able to reach the brakes and key at the same time.
Immediately after all of the documentation was in order, VW's first and only offer to me was a new replacement at no cost. When I finally spoke with the charming but utterly unreachable fellow who sent the letter, he told me that if he could not find a correct 2005 in a timely way, he could order a 2006 if I didn't mind waiting. 
So we are switching to Wheat Beige/Teak from Offroad Gray/Teak, and paying to move up to 2006 package #4 (everything) from PPS. The car now has 31,000 miles and counting, so you could basically drive a base Beetle through the exchange of values here. 
Most of you probably are aware that at 22 months/24,000 VW had no such obligation under CA law or the warranty, and since it is only about a $500 system that failed, there is a faint possibility--we will_ NEVER_ know--that I might have settled for slightly less and been perfectly happy.
I should add that except for some shine on the driver's seat and steering wheel, the car looks and drives exactly as new, pretty impressive. No squeaks or rattles, the paint, carpets, and all the plastic bits still look new, and thanks to the composite body panels not even any dings.


----------



## MicKay7 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (Vdubbtreg)*

Has anyone had a buyback experience in Arizona?? I just had an offer from VW and in it they want to dock me $7,500.00 for "usage" , my "Egg" only has 17,00 miles on it, doesnt this seem excessive??? I did check the federal guidelines for lemon law buyback and it meets that standard, however, I saw a buyback in VA. that was just 16 cents a mile(mine is over 44 cents a mile). Any attorneys familiar with AZ?? Is this right??? Thanks in advance!
mickay7


----------



## MicKay7 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (Vdubbtreg)*

Has anyone had a buyback experience in Arizona?? I just had an offer from VW and in it they want to dock me $7,500.00 for "usage" , my "Egg" only has 17,000 miles on it, doesnt this seem excessive??? I did check the federal guidelines for lemon law buyback and it meets that standard, however, I saw a buyback in VA. that was just 16 cents a mile(mine is over 44 cents a mile). Any attorneys familiar with AZ?? Is this right??? Thanks in advance!
mickay7


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (MicKay7)*

Take a look at this website --- it's how I got in touch with the attorney who handled my lawsuit with Ford.
http://www.lemonlawamerica.com/


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (MicKay7)*

Not sure about AZ, but generally the mileage charge should be based on the mileage when you first took it in for the problem, not the current mileage. So the usage charge should not be for 17,000 miles, but something much less.


----------



## Virginia Belle (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (joeofthemountain)*

Joe,
Please explain why you have a court date with VW. There doesn't seem to be a consistent pattern to VW dealing with their lemons. 
My 04 V8 Touareg won't maintain an alignment-despite 9 attempts one observed by VW! 
I called VWOA and told them I couldn't deal with it anymore,that I had a lemon. They "researched" the problem and replied with "we will address it as a warranty issue".
I hired an attorney, who sent out the request citing Virginia's Lemon Law.
VW responded with they didn't see a problem.
Attorney is filing a lawsuit which should go out within the next few days. He may elect to send a draft copy to VWOA. so we wait about 3 weeks.
Any suggestions,comments,advice? I am quite interested, obviously, in your experience if you would share it please.
Thanks ever so much.
Best Regards,
Virginia Belle


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (Virginia Belle)*

Virginia Belle,
It's pretty straight forward, really,
After six months of baloney from them, I gave them a 30 day deadline to address my long standing problems. After 60 days, I heard nothing... so I called a lawyer specializing in VW Lemon Law claims.
The lawyer contacted them with my complaints; VW blew him off; so he sued.
He noted that this is common practice by VW, that they will wait until a few weeks or so before the first hearing to settle out of court--and they almost never go to trial.
Makes me even angrier to know that they are playing these games. It is an extension of the way they treat VW enthusiasts who "dare" have a VW logo on their website, or who resell old VW parts... it's a certain guarantee to hear from VW's vultures with a cease-and-desist order.
As a lifetime VW/Audi/Porsche driver and buyer, I've about had it with this outfit!
Best--
Joe


_Modified by joeofthemountain at 12:59 PM 9-23-2005_


----------



## ni7irs (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (sciencegeek)*

Mine is an 04 w 24,000 miles. The only thing it doesnt have is the parking sensors and four zone climate control- otherwise, it has everything. They are now offering me the "appraised" value of the car plus $5,000 toward a 2005. This car went into the shop the day after delivery because the air did not work when I picked it up. I estimate it has had 30 visits in excess of 40 days. It has gone through about 3 stepper motors and it has had a perpetual problem with the trailer lights malfunctioning. I think the service department is snippy with me now. Should I take this deal? I am inclined to say no.


----------



## Grvlguy (Oct 2, 2003)

About the same BS they gave me, mine has been in the shop over 40 days, the list is to long to go into. I followed all procedures, they sent me a letter offering a $2500 offer to trade mine in for a new one. I told them to forget it. They then raised it to $5000. I told them to forget it. To break even on my 04 to the same 05 would take more than double that. All I wanted was to break even and move on. They told me to jump off a cliff. This to a guy that has owned VW's for over 30 years. They will not budge or move in any way. I looked on the website and they are offering $7500 toward the trade for a new 05! Hell they are offering the ones who have suffered from the this POS with poor quality control and service less than they are offering the general public! God this is close to fraud but is really just crappy ethics. VW of America is worthless in my view. I owned four VW's less than seven days ago. I decided life was to important to deal with these *******s. So I now own not one VW. I traded my POS Touareg, and my kids VW's last week for other cars or SUV's. After 30 years, I will NEVER own another VW period. End of discussion. The relief I now have from never dealing with this company again is greater than anything else I could have done. I feel great. Now I am sending a letter to each of my 500 employees telling them how VW treats it's customers and they can make their own choice. The 1.4 Billion VW of A lost this year will be nothing compared to what they will lose by treating customers like crap. Yes, the old line, when I spend $50K for a car I expect service applies here. I did not get it so they will not only no longer have my business but I will tell every person I know how they treated their customer. That is what they deserve.


----------



## MicKay7 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: (Grvlguy)*

Hi Grvlguy,
I am in negotiations with VW, and they want to charge me over 44 cents a mile for a mileage knock of almost 8K, I checked the web site and couldn't find the offer of $7,500 that you mentioned, could you direct me better to that site or tell me how to find that info.? My egg (bad egg!) is a 2004 with just 17,000 miles on it and it does bother me that I should loss over 8 K for driving a high maintainance vehicle.
Thanks


----------



## Grvlguy (Oct 2, 2003)

The offer was on my local dealer website over the weekend but is not on there now, will check again this weekend. The VW site is currently offering 2.9%. You need to check the lemon laws in your state and see what they can legally charge you, that is what they will use for guidelines. TN is one half of the IRS allowable allowance. Check your state.


----------



## mikew968 (Feb 12, 2005)

I just got my '06 about 2 weeks ago as a replacement for my '04. So far so good!!! The '06 is minorly better in all aspects. Nothing real outstanding but just small tweaks. VW really took care of me well and at this point I am thrilled.
Mike


----------



## stevenlea (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (mikew968)*

My 2004 T-Reg has been plagued by problems-Failed A/C, Alignment, Total Air Suspension failure- you can see my other posts. It is in the shop again for noise in the AC and Emission System Warning light this weekend- the day it came out of the shop- ironic. The T-Reg is a great vehicle to drive on and off road- unfortunately, the build quality of my 2004 was not up to my expectations for a $48m vehicle. I am seeking an exchange from VWOA, but haven't heard much from them at this point after almost 2 weeks.
My dealer, Rod East VW in San Antonio is working with me to resolve AC problems and communicate to VWOA. Service Manager and Service Consultant are very responsive and helpful, and always have been. I am not sure where this will end up, as VWOA has not responded or made contact with me to discuss exchange. I remain hopeful of a satisfactory, client oriented resolution from VWOA, as the "negative goodwill" generated by my inability to make a positive recommendation on Touareg will result in more lost sales for VW than what it would cost VW to exchange my vehicle. I noted in the Wall Street Journal yesterday the VW's Truck Sales are down 36% YTD. Higher gas prices and reliability issues can't help. Nonetheless, I just picked up a 2005 New Beetle Convertible Dark Flint Edition at Fletcher Jones Imports in Chicago yesterday. It is SWEET and the dealership was great. I haven't lost faith in VW.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (stevenlea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevenlea* »_I noted in the Wall Street Journal yesterday the VW's Truck Sales are down 36% YTD. 

ABC news mentioned that Ford Explorer and Expedition sales were down over 60% in September from the prior year. Obviously $3.00 per gallon gasoline found its mark. Funny that $2.70 per gallon is only 10% less and that didn't hurt sales anywhere near as much.


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Elasticity of demand will change from market segment to market segment, in this example depending on disposable income.
There may also be a psychological effect of $3.00 akin to "Dow 10,000" etc.


----------



## astroz (Sep 13, 2005)

For those of you getting replacement vehicles, are any of you leasing? If so does this extend your lease term? I expect to get my buyback offer from VWOA within the next day or two (they called on Friday saying they would have a final decision within 48 hours) and wouldn't mind replacing my lemon 2004 with a 2006, but I have only two years left on my lease and don't want to commit past that.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi Astroz,
VW is offering me a new 2006 ordered from the factory. I have a 48 month lease and nothing will change with my payments, residual, etc.
Only problem is they want a $7K mileage deduction to replace it since mine has 32K miles.
This is too high in my opinion, but after repeated calls to arbitration/mediation they will not budge on the mileage deduction. I may get an attorney.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Too everyone being offered a replacement with a large mileage deduction. Maybe we should all get together and file a Class Action lawsuit to get VW to wakeup and get us replacements at a reasonable charge or at zero cost on mileage deduction.
2004's had wayyyy to many problems to warrant the kind of money they are trying to charge us.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Tregger)*

Being a non-litigious person by nature I really hate to admit that your suggestion may be the only thing that changes their behavior when it comes to getting customers out of a lemon luxury car.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Watson007,
I have told them a lawyer is my last resort and lets work this out without getting them involved.
Seems like they want it to go that route so I can get what I want. I'm sure they're goal is to settle with someone for something advantageous to VW before it goes to court.


----------



## MicKay7 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: your mileage deduct?*

HI Tregger,
I live in AZ. also, could you e-mail me with a phone #? I have some info. you might be interested in! e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi MicKay7,
Just emailed you. Talk to you soon and thanks.


----------



## stevenlea (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (Tregger) & Settlement Offer*

VW has made a settlement (exchange) offer to me last week and I am waiting to receive it in writing. I am less inclined to accept it based on the verbal outline of terms.


----------



## stevenlea (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Milage Deduction*

Tregger-
I am being offered a replacement but also being assessed a high milage deduction and told that SUV prices are very depressed due to slow sales. I spoke with an attorney re: class action status and reserve his comments to me as attorney client privilege. I am considering retaining counsel specializing in consumer law matters.


----------



## stevenlea (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Milage Deduction (stevenlea)*

VWOA, VW Credit, Regional Rep AND Rod East VW DID IT! They pulled together and worked out a satisfactory solution to my early 2004 Touareg problem. I picked up a new 2005 today and it is so much better than the 04 was. All parties worked together very well and I did threaten or need to pressure them. Muchas Gracias to Mike Sauter and Gus Henderson, both at Rod East, Jeff Assmisson(sp?) and Becki VanSickle at VWOA for being advocates for resolution.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Milage Deduction (stevenlea)*

Glad to hear it. They did the right thing. I am in month two of trying to get my vehicle back after almost 30 consecutive days in the shop last month. It's currently back in the shop again for air suspension problems that have been plaguing me since 5000 miles.
VW "Customer Care" called today offering me $500 towards a vehicle payment. I said I owned the vehicle. They came back with $600 in future service credit. I told them I have spent close to that in fuel costs constantly taking it back to the dealership 45 miles from my house. I told them thanks, but no thanks. They continue to stone wall me with "we will work within the guidelines of the warranty".
I'm getting pretty close to retaining a lemon law attorney, and I'm pretty low on the VW brand loyalty rating about now. Add the fact that I own THREE VW's, and that speaks volumes.


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Milage Deduction (aircooled)*

I there right now. They offer $500. I didn't reply back to them. I am letting a lawyer do it for me.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Milage Deduction (rrussell)*

Since 7/23/05 to 10/21/05, my vehicle has been in the shop for 44 days.
I keep getting the standard response as "we will work within the guidelines of the warranty", even when pushing it up the chain above VW CC. I'm contacting a lemon law attorney today. I'm afraid that I won't be a Touareg owner much longer.







After the way I have been treated by VW, I don't think I ever want to own one of their products again.


----------



## MicKay7 (Aug 26, 2005)

V.W. of America. re-purchased my 2004 Touareg recently and except for the very heavy mileage allowance, the experience was positive with the pain being the money lost for the Arizona allowed lemon law mileage deduct,plus the fact that I recieved no sales tax allowance for two traded in vehicles which seemed unfair.. My rep. was Doug Gambino and he was pretty easy to work with. He will follow the lemon laws in your state to the letter and that is understandable. I believe AZ. has the worst mileage allowance which is over 44 cents per mile. I may contact my AZ. state represenative and lobby to have the law changed as it is not too friendly to the consumer. Although we no longer have our 'egg, we continue to drive our diesel Jetta and will consider another Touareg in the future if they release the turbo diesel V-6 and work out the alingment issues and other "bugs". We as yet have found any other vehicle that is as quiet, powerful, comfortable and versitile as the Touareg, too bad it was released with so many problems that should have been worked out in the testing phase. In closing, let me just say that I will continue to monitor this site as it was invaluable in assisting me in my quest for justice and in repurchase paperwork (not at all too difficult). I think that VW has a very loyal bunch of followers and if they can just get the vehicle and service right, they could outsell any other product on the road!.


----------



## Kirbenzl (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (jsewell)*

jsewell:
I've had continual problems with my treg and am thinking about moving on.
Could you please forward me your pdf files of the letter you sent to my email address, I'd appreciate it.
Thank you,
Kirbenzl
[email protected]


----------



## ni7irs (Sep 27, 2005)

I have an 04 with 22 pages of service history ever since I drove it off the lot. It has 24,000 miles on it and they are offering me $5k off of invoice on a new 2005. VWOA told me that my request for a replacement was DENIED. I could easily file a law suit as I am an attorney and my office is across the street from the courthouse, but would rather avoid that. Can you guys tell me what specifically is wrong with your cars that makes VW givew you new ones?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (ni7irs)*

There doesn't appear to be any set formula for VW and buybacks.... it really seems to be random.
If you're an attorney... start cranking out the paperwork if your vehicle meets lemon law requirements.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_If you're an attorney... start cranking out the paperwork if your vehicle meets lemon law requirements.

Sage advice.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Good luck to all.
Here is a brief synopsis of my ongoing Touareg buyback dilema. Trust me, I am staring the legal process.
50+ days in the shop since July. Stop the madness!!!


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (ni7irs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ni7irs* »_I have an 04 with 22 pages of service history ever since I drove it off the lot. It has 24,000 miles on it and they are offering me $5k off of invoice on a new 2005. VWOA told me that my request for a replacement was DENIED. 

I see you are in Chicago like me. Have made too many trips to the dealer on my 2004 for usual items and went in today to see what can be done. Service Manager will contact VW Monday to find out what they will do.
They are talking about an offer toward purchase of a new vehicle. "Buyback" and "Replacement" were not mentioned. I am hoping to do this without having to pull out reams of service records and endure the frustration so many others have encountered.
I found it interesting they offered you $5K off invoice on a new 2005 but not on a 2006? I was told at the dealer that VWOA is already offering $3500 on the purchase of remaining 2005's so this is not as generous as it sounds. Since I primarily interested in a 2006, can't wait to hear what kind of an offer I receive Monday. $5K on a 2006 would get my attention. Is this unrealistic to hope for? As a starting point the dealer has only offered 22.5K for trade V6 w36K miles and 45K purchase price on a new similarly well equipped 2006 model, before any 'assistance' from VWOA. I think I have a long way to go in negotiating this one to my satisfaction, but I just want a 'fair' deal and I will be happy. 
If anyone has any remarks or advice based on what i have stated here, I would welcome your input.


----------



## ni7irs (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (chicago_gal_950)*

Hi. Who is your dealer? Is it the autobarn? The fact that they offered you 22.5 on trade for your car infuriates me since they only offered me $26k. Also, VWOA did say 5k off on an 06.


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (ni7irs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ni7irs* »_Hi. Who is your dealer? Is it the autobarn? The fact that they offered you 22.5 on trade for your car infuriates me since they only offered me $26k. Also, VWOA did say 5k off on an 06. 

Thanks for the clarification on the model year offer. I am going to PM you.


----------



## linklaw (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: State your lemon / buyback replacement experience here (sciencegeek)*

I have a 2004 V8 with 24000 miles. Since the truch has had 8000 miles on it , it has been to the dealer 5 times for transmission problems, including harsh shifting and failure to engage a gear when put into drive. It has been to the dealer 4 times for comfort setting malfunctions and a myriad of other small problems and I finally got fed up. The truck qualifies as a Lemon under Pennsylvania law and I called VW customer service and asked for either my money back, less an $800 mileage allowance, or a new, comparable truck. After 11 days and numerous phone calls, I was advised by the nice customer service rep that VW wished to continue to service my vehicle under the warranty. I filed suit the next day, demanding my money back and treble damages under the Pa. Unfair Trade Practices Act. I will update as developments occur.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

lourencohen said:


> I have been planning on making a change with my tire profile. I was thinking of adding a 19’’ alloy for my volkswagon POLO. Will that effect the suspension in any way. Is it possible to add the alloy? Please advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. 11 year old thread bumped by a spammer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

lourencohen said:


> Hey yo , i am not a spammer.. just making a living.. but well i love this forum you know... just been a long time since i looked at it... hehe....!!!!!! got to stay tuned with the date i guess....


The thread you have posted in here has nothing to do with tires or VW Polo.

You're making a living posting random links on forums? That is spam. How much does that pay anyway?

Different spam links in your other posts:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...xus-HS250h-2011-Camry&p=84774898#post84774898
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5797740-VAGKRAFT-2012-photography&p=86498777#post86498777


----------

